# female gups dying?



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

why are my female guppies dying i got 2 pairs of albino guppies and i thought the males would have died cos my males never really do well in my water parameters but instead both the females died whats going on?


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

these are my tank parameters:
ammonia:0
nitrate:10
nitrite:0
general hardness:250
carbonate hardness:180
ph:6.8


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

ph might be a bit low for guppies.
Some females just seem to die at 6-9 months in the last few years. The stock out there is not great. Female guppies also carry a virus that can kill them very quickly- like overnight despite having great tank conditions.
The virus does not affect the males.


----------



## Biffle16 (May 2, 2012)

*Guppy life span*

My experience with guppies is that they do not live long any more. 6-9-12 months max with good water condition. The females normally die after giving birth within 1-2 weeks. I was able to cross breed mosquito fish and guppies which are truly almost the same breed and they seem to live much longer and females seem to survive longer. :fish:


----------

